# Hersbrucker in Stout?



## Scorched_Dog (29/12/14)

I often brew stouts and have had very good outcomes. Recently I have been introduced to Bock with a Hersbrucker as single hop. I am about to put another stout down and was wondering if in your opinion, Herbrucker would work well for a stout with its dual usage (bittering/aroma) or would it be too sweet, effectively losing that awesome stouty bitterness?


----------



## mje1980 (29/12/14)

I doubt you'd be able to taste it in a stout.


----------



## Scorched_Dog (29/12/14)

Good point... It is rather subtle


----------



## mje1980 (29/12/14)

If you dry hopped a fuckload you might but it may clash with the roastyness. Could turn out to be the best stout ever too. Confused yet?


----------



## Scorched_Dog (29/12/14)

Sounds like perfect sense to me! I'm is this one of those times you need 200g of hops?


----------



## mje1980 (29/12/14)

You'd need a good whack to come through the roast.


----------



## Scorched_Dog (29/12/14)

I'll let you know he it turns out!!! Thanks.


----------

